# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  tiêu diệt tận gốc Laban.vn

## duylp8686

biết bao người kêu ca,phàn nàn" laban.vn" vô phép, tự xông vào làm trang chủ,không thể xóa được.hàng trăm người ở khắp nơi đưa ra nhiều kiểu cách để xóa.song, nào có làm cho nó biến hẳn đi đâu.tôi cũng là nạn nhân.điều hay nhất tôi phải nhờ tay thợ.bây giờ nó biến rồi,nhưng không phải đã trong sạch hoàn toàn,như vào me.zing chẳng hạn,vẫn thấy nó.mục đích đưa ra để mọi người hết sức cảnh giác,chớ có tải về,dính vào nó thì tệ hại , bực mình bức xúc lắm

----------


## theanhutc2

*trả lời: tiêu diệt tận gốc laban.vn*

tham khảo ở đây.



> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/44944.hva


.
có ai còn cách nào thì pm thêm.

----------


## UyenVy

*trả lời: tiêu diệt tận gốc laban.vn*

như hao123 ấy nhỉ. chắc cũng là của tàu nhưng vng thay đổi ngôn ngữ

----------


## dinhduongchobe

*trả lời: tiêu diệt tận gốc laban.vn*

ôi may mà mình ko vào ~.~ thấy vào máy bạn toàn laban.vn tưởng hot lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

*trả lời: tiêu diệt tận gốc laban.vn*

có nhiều trường hợp để xử lý vấn đề nhưng đây mình tình cờ sưu tầm được cách này ở trên mạng để các bạn có thể tham khảo. nếu bạn nào làm không được thì mình sẽ bày thêm cách nữa để diệt trừ những cái bất tiện: 

*labàn.vn là 1 sản phẩm của zing.vn hay vng, nên khi bạn sử dụng 1 số phần mềm, game, ứng dụng, dịch vụ của họ sẽ bị cài ngầm kèm theo. 

cách diệt như sau: 

1. tải pc hunter free về máy, chạy phiên bản tương ứng với hdh (32bit hay 64bit): 

http://www.xuetr.com/download/pchunter_free.zip

2. click tab startup, phải chuột thành phần khởi động của laban và chọn delete startup and file
*

​*
3. loại bỏ trên từng trình duyệt:* 

*ie: 

vào công cụ cài đặt > internet options > click chọn use default (tab general mục home page) 


ff: 

click tools- options > general > click chọn restore to default (mục home page) > click ok > khởi động lại ff. 

chrome: 

vào công cụ cài đặt > click cài đặt > click tập hợp các trang (mục "khi khởi động" > click nút (x) để xoá mục laban.vn > click ok.*

----------

